
Ask HN: Any Diabetics Around for an Interview? - elyfornoville
Hi, I am Ely, a type 1 for about 24 years now. I am going to launch a website that tells the story behind the person that you are with diabetes. I am looking for people with diabetes that are interested to be interviewed and have an online profile created on my new website.<p>This website will also include topics like food and going out eating as a diabetic.<p>Thank you.<p>Greetings,
Ely
======
besrabasant
Yes... I am interested... And I am also a web developer.

~~~
elyfornoville
Great. How can I reach you? Once my question list is done I can send it to
you.

